# Some toys I made recently



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi folks
I spent some time on creating, and redesigning some nitro, and electric R/C stuff.
I built the blue plane from a kit, the yellow plane was electric...but I converted it to nitro.
The boat is totally designed and built by myself and I have installed r/c reciever and servos, and using the electric motor from the yellow airplane.
My next project will be to turn the electric boat into a nitro powered boat, and build another , lighter boat to incorporate the electric setup onto.
Also I have included another picture of my .38 cal. Howitzer mini cannon. 
And...I also make slingshots


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

I what one


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

VERY NICE


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

They look great Bunny!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

The passenger in the blue plane looks a bit air sick


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

how do you attach the slingshots to the plane? oh you dont? well , i guess they are cool . lol.. jk awesome work!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

well
r/ d hasn`t gotten that far yet..but it could happen...


----------

